
How to split equity among co-founders - skalskiw
http://wojtekskalski.com/growth/how-to-split-equity-among-co-founders/
======
brudgers
Joel Spolsy's advice:
[https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078](https://gist.github.com/isaacsanders/1653078)

------
coreyp_1
Thanks! I like the breakdown!

